# Electric Fence: Can I just paint the top of T-post ?



## railNtrail (May 2, 2010)

I don't know what the painted tops are for (function wise) but really you should put flags on the fence. The wire is the 'invisible' part of the fence not the t-posts. We just use old t-shirts and sheets ripped into strips for fence flags at my house. So in short no the t-post can not replace flags on the wire stretches of fence line. And for what it's worth you should ALWAYS use t-post caps as well, I have a gelding with two nasty scars caused by a t-post I'll post pictures if you like but it is WAY cheaper to put the caps on than to pay the vet bills or worse loose a horse to impalement!!


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

railNtrail said:


> I don't know what the painted tops are for (function wise) but really you should put flags on the fence. The wire is the 'invisible' part of the fence not the t-posts. We just use old t-shirts and sheets ripped into strips for fence flags at my house. So in short no the t-post can not replace flags on the wire stretches of fence line. And for what it's worth you should ALWAYS use t-post caps as well, I have a gelding with two nasty scars caused by a t-post I'll post pictures if you like but it is WAY cheaper to put the caps on than to pay the vet bills or worse loose a horse to impalement!!


yes post pics please


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the white tops/green posts are a manufacturer 'branding' thing. 

Franklin Industries - Farm Fence Posts


----------

